# REMINDER~~~



## MeadowRidge Farm (Oct 24, 2007)

to sign up for our Hee Haw Holiday Exchange. If you havent sent your info in to me and want to be included, I need all your info by next Wednesday. I will be sending out exchange names between Nov. 1 and 3rd. For everyone who sent me your info..and I returned it back, it was because I need your parents consent for you to do this. Until I hear back from your parents I cannot include you in it. SORRY. JUst have your prents email me so I know they are aware and will be responsible for your end of the gift. Corinne [email protected]


----------



## crackerjackjack (Oct 24, 2007)

I am ready. :aktion033: :aktion033: Can't wait.


----------



## Emily's mom (Oct 24, 2007)

:bgrin My mommy said I could take part also!!!

Waiting for my gift to arrive if not ,does an iou work.....

hasn't quite been 2 weeks...we have until mid Nov. right....

Can't wait!!

Good news today! Life is back on track :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm ready too! Everything I have is all new but (I think) cool stuff. Wish I could find one old, unique item to throw in too though




:



> Good news today! Life is back on track :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


Yay Cheryl.. SO happy for you!!! :aktion033:


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Oct 25, 2007)

I sent my wish list in



:


----------



## Emily's mom (Oct 28, 2007)

:new_shocked: How many names are on the Hee Haw list so far!!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Oct 28, 2007)

I have 16 signed up so far..and waiting for a few more. I have removed all the names of anyone who is under 18 yrs old..if I did not receive a consent from your parents. On the Kids exchange (under 13 yrs) I have about 22-25. Last year on the Hee Haw we had 14, and on the kids we had 18.So we are growing a tiny bit each year :aktion033: Only 3 days left to sign up. Is everyone getting anxious to see who your going to be Secret Santa too?? I am having a horrible time finding any donkey items...but found alot of nice horse items :bgrin Corinne


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Oct 31, 2007)

Ce





Are we going to get our names TOMORROW


----------



## Emily's mom (Oct 31, 2007)

[SIZE=18pt]Can't wait![/SIZE]


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Oct 31, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]Teri, I just got thru sending out all the exchange names for the KIDS group. I will get to our Hee Haw group either tomorrow night or the following. I have a few banquet newsletters I have to get written and out yet too...think I'll be up all night! BTY~~ TERI~~~ I KNOW WHO YOU SS PAL IS...nanananananananannaanan. I just might keep you all waiting a extra day












Ce[/SIZE]


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Oct 31, 2007)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> [SIZE=12pt]I KNOW WHO YOU SS PAL IS...nanananananananannaanan. I just might keep you all waiting a extra day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*BITCH* .... WITCH!





Happy Halloween!!!

hahahahahhahahhahahhahahahahaahhahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Oct 31, 2007)

...and NANANNANANANNANANA back to you... HAPPY HALLOWEEN



Ce


----------

